
Show HN: JayPad – The smallest project management tool in the world - DerKobe
https://jaypad.de
======
DerKobe
We like to call it the smallest project management tool in the world because
it is a simple solution to help with planning or setting up:

\- your next side project \- a weekend trip \- a bachelor party \- a startup
\- …

We just ended our closed beta phase and we are looking forward to your
feedback and thoughts.

------
albrox
Tried it in an early state. Great potential and smart to use. Still missing
some features, but I guess these will follow.

------
cplamper
Well done, looks very promising and useable! I'd move the example screenshot
on the landing page right to the top.

~~~
hankewi
Thx mate. We are thinking about different A/B tests right now and will
experiment with different approaches.

------
MarkusSu
It looks like a mixture of doodle and slack! Good idea! I will try it for the
next trip or party.

------
dino115
Nice tool, i've used it already for planning some nice evenings with friends.

------
elhalyn
Beta tester here - used it for our monthly techmeetup and works great...

------
Monsteraner
will try it with my friends bachelor party, looks neat

------
Thrasolt
this is a realy cool little tool, great alternative to doodle

------
Traumau
Looks promising!

------
Startplatz
i like to comment something

------
chris_benson
sexy Tool!

